# The F&B Underground Medical Centre - September 2016



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

The F&B Underground Medical Centre!

I found myself with my explore team (_The 13th Hour_) walking the streets of Sheffield at 3am (*joy*) 
While many people was staggering back from a night out, and taxis owned the roads we was deciding on what to do explore wise to pass the time, an to stretch our legs.. Well I mentioned how this place may be worth a look, despite it being more or less a one shot/trick pony, they seemed interested so heading back to car we loaded ourselves up with camera gear an torches and tried to blend in.








We stood exactly where we needed to be, blending in the best we could with camera gear, one by one we climbed, after one of the team almost breaking his arm (_well we did want a stretch!_) we was all awaiting the right time to drop in. So far so good I thought but what if people are already inside? or someones sleeping rough? well time to wake them up.

​​














_Firth Brown Steels was initially formed in 1902, when Sheffield steelmakers John Brown and Company exchanged shares and came to a working agreement with neighbouring company Thomas Firth & Sons. In 1908 the two companies came together and established the Brown Firth Research Laboratories and it was here, in 1912, under the leadership of Harry Brearley they developed high chrome stainless steel. The companies continued under their own management until they formally merged in 1930 becoming Firth Brown Steels. The company was amalgamated into Sheffield Forgemasters in 1982.

_














I couldn't be impressed with this place, a few years ago I would of been having seen loads of reports, while it remained different and unusual due to the fact its "underground" well under a car park, it was wrecked and damaged and like I imagined a one shot pony. It still was rather interesting to walk around though and take in the atmosphere, hearing people walking around and shouting outside made the climb out enjoyable, but by now daylight was upon us, not having long left of darkness we decided to scale into the streets of Sheffield. I am glad this was just a spur of the moment pass the time place, I wouldn't make the trip just for this nowadays, unless you are accompanied by a model who would lay upon *THAT* bed 
















One colour shot of the bed (best bit) and off we went up the country, coated in crap from here and receiving funny looks from Sheffield's clubbers and petrol service attendants, all in a nights work! 






Thanks for looking folks, more from me end of next month! :evil:​


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2016)

Great take on this place. Not done it yet...another on the list.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Great take on this place. Not done it yet...another on the list.



Thanks HughieD not a lot to it I must admit, but worth a look if local and passing


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice work mate, great to see the pics after you told me about this place. That last shot is cracking. Having the rest in black and white really adds to the atmosphere of it.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Nice work mate, great to see the pics after you told me about this place. That last shot is cracking. Having the rest in black and white really adds to the atmosphere of it.



Thank you buddy, with the clash of peeling yellow/green stained walls and rusty metal liquid I fancied b/w shots, atmosphere is what I do best  ha


----------



## Rubex (Sep 26, 2016)

Great write up and pics Mockingbird


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 26, 2016)

I enjoyed you take on it, great pics as always MB


----------



## Wrench (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh you bugger I was planning on a trip here soon.
Excellent report.
Nice pics. Is it worth a trip from Lancashire to see it?


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great write up and pics Mockingbird



Thank you so much Rubex


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> I enjoyed you take on it, great pics as always MB



Thank you! glad you liked it, I wanted to add my take on it anyway so cheers!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 26, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Oh you bugger I was planning on a trip here soon.
> Excellent report.
> Nice pics. Is it worth a trip from Lancashire to see it?



Sorry Tbolt  I done this a few months back now, unsure on its condition I know others have been since me. You may make something of it, but have others in the area, hit me up if you need help and yes you will need to climb


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2016)

First class commentary and photos,the bed shots are really awesome.


----------



## Potter (Sep 28, 2016)

First saw this years ago, on 28DL I think. Great to see it again, and great to see it's still there.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> First class commentary and photos,the bed shots are really awesome.



Thank you the bed is mainly the only reason we went to explore it, we have done a fair amount in the area so this was basically our last remaining that posed any sort of interest, so cheers!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 28, 2016)

Potter said:


> First saw this years ago, on 28DL I think. Great to see it again, and great to see it's still there.



I remember when I started years ago looking for places to research and find, this place kept popping up across forums, I cant see anything changing here, unless the "roofs" cave in and it gets bricked up with the bed inside, cheers Potter


----------



## shatners (Oct 2, 2016)

Really nice mate, I always imagine this being tiny inside but you've made it look very spacious


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 2, 2016)

shatners said:


> Really nice mate, I always imagine this being tiny inside but you've made it look very spacious



Thank you mate, once you've made the climb and dropped in and got over the first bits of rubble an crap, its rather big inside, a mini squeeze and you can see a lot id say 5/6 rooms plus a smaller room, but as I said the one shot of the bed is all that's needed. Years ago it would of been tonnes better!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2016)

Always found this place a bit strange.great set there in bad lighting conditions


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Always found this place a bit strange.great set there in bad lighting conditions



its an odd place but one worth seeing, decay inside is fantastic, just make sure you have others in the area dude if you ever go  lightings a pain in the arse inside!


----------

